# Discharge after surgery



## tfischer (Oct 25, 2010)

Can a discharge be billed after the patient had surgery? Or is this part of the global period?


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll assume you are coding for the surgeon.  If so, if the discharge is within the global period (10 or 90 days), then it cannot be billed in addition to the surgery.


----------



## tfischer (Oct 26, 2010)

*Discharge within Global*

Thank you!


----------



## presh180 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tiffany, right on!


----------

